# S.W. Pre-Catalyzed Water Base Epoxy



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

Painting an office for a local road construction company. Owner sends one of the guys to SW to by "high quaility" eggshell finish for ceiling and walls. Specs 2 coats. Guy comes back with Pre Cat. eggshell epoxy. This was a small one day job or so I thought, but directions say I have to wait 8 hours between coats. Anyway, 2nd coat is way more glossy than eggshell and shows tons of flaws in the drywall work. Owner wants to know if I can cover it with flat. Had it been 200 or any other normal product I would just paint it. I have no experience with this coating. Anyone have any insight as to what the process might be. I have no idea why the guy in the paint store sold him this stuff...I'ts a very small company and the office is certainly not a high traffic area. Any help appreciated. Thanks, Pd


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

you can re-coat that as soon as it tacks up. And it tacks up pretty quick too. And it'll look a lot better with two coats.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Better use a bonding primer.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

Bender...thought that might be the situation on the recoat and it does have 2 coats already. Certainly not "eggshell" to me. Looks like the owner is gonna have to live with it


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

That epoxy at first always seems to not look good then the next day when it dried real good it looks great. Then the calendars, pictures, clock, potted plants and all that go back....


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

It's a great product- not sure why you would cover it. However, you'll want to scuff and prime.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Also I'd give it upwards of 8 not just tack as it's affected the finish in the past when rushed. And you'll want some ventilation too.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

Oden, did the job on Monday and Tuesday. Owner contacted me yesterday as to how it looked, or made the drywall work look. No complaints on my work as I had nothing to do with picking the material...just looking to give him what a repaint would entail as I have no product info, nor experience with that "new fangled" stuff. I've used plenty of 2 component epoxy on industrial situations over the years, but never a water based one like this(if it actually exists).


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

painterdude said:


> Oden, did the job on Monday and Tuesday. Owner contacted me yesterday as to how it looked, or made the drywall work look. No complaints on my work as I had nothing to do with picking the material...just looking to give him what a repaint would entail as I have no product info, nor experience with that "new fangled" stuff. I've used plenty of 2 component epoxy on industrial situations over the years, but never a water based one like this(if it actually exists).


On the safe side I'd go with what Bemder said, the bonding primer. A good scuff and flat would most likely be fine but....hey, it should be all extra now too so why not.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

So the customer just doesn't like the sheen? That stuff is pretty good just to cover it with pm200 flat.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Some paints can take a while to get down to their true sheen. It might be fine in a month. Ask a decent sw rep about that product, not the kid behind the counter.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Got my hands on a gallon of SW precat epoxy and did a few tests. 

Used the lower sheen. Eggshell maybe?
Grabbed a bunch of misc doors from old kitchens. Lightly scuff sanded and split into two piles. One using bin as the undercoat. The other using seal coat. 

Findings:
- All doors with bin + epoxy passed the scratch test after 24 hrs. 
- Doors using seal coat and epoxy passed with the exception of one nasty golden oak door. Also after 24 hrs. 
- all doors were ****e to burnish after a week
- all doors covered in 2 coats including a black door with seal coat as the primer. 
- all doors fully cured in 5 days. Half were stored in the house, the other half in my freezing cold garage no difference noticed. 

Interested in trying dark colours, higher sheens. Shortly. I'm happy with the WB laq I use every day, but must admit the epoxy has caught my eye, is priced well and readily available at the SW a few blocks from my house. Still wondering about longevity however and how it stands up to every day use.


----------



## Gramps (May 24, 2012)

Danahy said:


> Got my hands on a gallon of SW precat epoxy and did a few tests.
> 
> Used the lower sheen. Eggshell maybe?
> Grabbed a bunch of misc doors from old kitchens. Lightly scuff sanded and split into two piles. One using bin as the undercoat. The other using seal coat.
> ...


What was your method for application?


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Gramps said:


> What was your method for application?


Brush/mohair roll the bin/seal coat
Epoxy - hvlp capspray 115


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Danahy said:


> Brush/mohair roll the bin/seal coat Epoxy - hvlp capspray 115


What's your preferred needle / cap with that? The #5?


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Damon T said:


> What's your preferred needle / cap with that? The #5?


My gun had a #4 already loaded. Added 5% water because the epoxy was sitting in my cold garage. I don't have any preference as of yet.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Send him back to get the right paint for the job


----------

